# للبيع بالجملة خواتم ذهب أبيض



## ksashoppin (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*خواتم مطلية ذهب أبيض*
خواتم مطلية ذهب أبيض 
 البيع جملة فقط
سعر الحبة 20 ريال سعودى	












































*KSAshopping
KSA SHopping
هدفنا راحتك و إرضاؤك
قناتنا على اليوتيوب
ksashopping's channel - YouTube
تابعنا على الفيس بوك
KSAshopping - Welcome | Facebook

تابعنا على تويتر
https://twitter.com/#!/KSAshopping
تابعنا على فليكر
Ksashopping's photosets on Flickr

للاتصال على:
0565624256
0542903162
*​


----------

